

Mistakes New Product Managers Make - dcancel
http://dev.hubspot.com/blog/4-mistakes-new-product-managers-make?h

======
gwintrob
Good diagram on refinement vs. exploration. It can be hard to pick the correct
"mode" \- I think the default state of mind for an engineer is refine and it's
important to fight it.

